# Var föreslår man nya program?

## MrKnasig

Jag letade just efter något att mounta en bin/cue image jag har liggande på min windows-partition (vet, cdemu, bla bla) på et lätt sätt, och hittade då detta:

http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=44805&file1=44805-1.png&file2=44805-2.png&file3=44805-3.png&name=AcetoneISO+

http://www.acetoneteam.org/central.html

...som ser ut som ett väldigt schysst program. Gör ju precis det man vil utan att man behöver knota för varje gång man vil mounta imagen. Men esearch -S aceton ger mig ingenting. Inte ens efter en emerge --sync.

Så detta snygga lilla programmet är inte med i portage?? Vad är detta för något?! Hur kan man ha översett något sådant?

Så nu undrar jag på, hur får man någon att göra så att detta kommer med i portage?

----------

## kallamej

 *MrKnasig wrote:*   

> Så nu undrar jag på, hur får man någon att göra så att detta kommer med i portage?

 

Det första steget är att föreslå det genom att skapa en ny bug report. Sen är det bara att vänta på att någon developer är tillräckligt intresserad av paketet, vilket kan ta lång tid. Speciellt med tanke på att några av acetoneISOs dependencies inte heller finns i det officiella portage-trädet. Det underlättar i allmänhet om man bifogar en ebuild själv.

----------

## MrKnasig

Hmh.  :Rolling Eyes:   Jag som hadde hoppats att det var lite enklare än som så...

Det var ju surt. Jaja, tack i alla fall   :Smile: 

----------

